

Hubticle : Make a blog with your GitHub repository - hakaselab
http://hubticle.github.com/

======
domness
For blogs on GitHub I use Jekyll. Seems to have quite a bit of support with
some great plugins.

------
crb3
One important part missing: none of the posted entries are page-savable from a
browser. Maybe your corner of the culture doesn't save pages to disk for ready
reference, maybe this is a 'get off my lawn' issue, but.. Maybe a 'printable'
link?

\--crb3

~~~
rplnt
You pointed in the right direction but kind of missed the big one: does not
work without javascript at all.

~~~
bad_user
For a really simple blog (or blogs in general) this is a PITA.

Just use Jekyll and be done with it.

